# What is the best broadband package in the UK?



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

If I have understood correctly:
BT - reliable, but expensive. No limit download only on top package
Sky - good price if you have already a TV contract
Virgin - stay away from it if you have to rely on BT lines

But then I've only been in the country ten days. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds about right ,I'm with Virgin on cable and have no complaints.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sounds about right ,I'm with Virgin on cable and have no complaints.


Same for me. If you go for Virgin you can get 2mb BB, good tv package, land line with free w/end calls and a mobile sim with 300m + 300txts all for Â£40 per month.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wild Woods said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds about right ,I'm with Virgin on cable and have no complaints.
> ...


I've got two for Â£20 and Sky TV


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

nippo_ said:


> If I have understood correctly:
> BT - reliable, but expensive. No limit download only on top package
> Sky - good price if you have already a TV contract
> Virgin - stay away from it if you have to rely on BT lines
> ...


This is good:-

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/broadband/


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

nippo_ said:


> If I have understood correctly:
> BT - reliable, but expensive. No limit download only on top package
> Sky - good price if you have already a TV contract
> Virgin - stay away from it if you have to rely on BT lines
> ...


It depends on what you want, good, fast, reliable broadband with great customer service then choose none of the above.

Everything they could not possibly offer, speed, reliability, real people who speak english and live in England answer the phone and resolve issues immediately. Which to be honest is worth the couple of pound more the charge each month. I have been with them for 2/3 years my BB has never failed ever! When I ring, there is no holding they answer and generally I am off the phone within a couple of minutes (change bank acc etc), highly recommended.

Compared
http://www.thinkbroadband.com/isp/compare.html?isp_7=1&isp_16=1&isp_21=1&isp_84=1&commit=Compare

Purchase from http://www.idnet.net/solutions/homeofficebroadband.jsp


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

look at zen broadband...excellent


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Filippo :- BT would supply you with all you would need for what you need for the length of duration you require it for . Remember, your not after anything 'too' fancy :wink:

But, if you want Sky then this maybe the best package for you for both your tele watching and broadband


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't touch BT again if they were the last isp on the planet! Absolute c'~nts. Too many bad experiences and extortionately expensive. I am with KC, cheap phone and good reliable internet :wink:

Scotty.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Have Virgin aka Telewest whatever.... If anything Cable Broadband is the only thing Telewest got right... Never had connection problems or anything. As play alot off online gaming. Cable Broadband is the way to go.

Just about to go kill some yanks on COD4 on the PS3 Yay


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

You will find the majority of packages are reliant on BT well the exchange and the cable in the ground will be owned by BT.

We have BT and it's been excellent had NTL before which is now Virgin and the customer service was terrible but Virgin might have sorted that out by now.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nilanth said:


> look at zen broadband...excellent


+1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ... bet you lot have really confused him now :lol: :wink: Maybe a poll should be done on this thread :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Another vote for virgin media. Not long moved home and wanted the wiring run in through the garage (the long way round) to keep the wiring in the house to an absolute minimum. The chaps didnt hesitate and did a really good job.

Connection wise I found it really fast and cant remember when last I had a connection issue, if ever. We are being upgraded to 10MB for free soon as well 8)


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Has anybody tried the SKY broadband package?
I'm with AOL at the moment and to say I am dissappointed with them would be an understatement.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I recently changed from BT to O2 i pay Â£7.50 a month (12.50 if no O2 contract) for a 8meg unlimited line. although im currently gettting close to 12meg.

and also 100 online texts


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

SKY Broadband is reliant on BT cable so in my area in theory I should be up to 16mbs (on the MAX Â£10 a month version), fat change more like 2-3mbs. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

"We are being upgraded to 10MB for free soon as well "

That'll be 50mb for the current 20mb users.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

HighTT said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > look at zen broadband...excellent
> ...


+2 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I was with them for a long time but went to Pipex to get an all-inclusive phone package too (my wife gasses for hours in peak times).

Then left them as O2 who provide our two mobiles offered 16Mb connection for Â£15 a month and I found a separate all inclusive phone deal that works too.

Happy bunny now!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> Another vote for virgin media. Not long moved home and wanted the wiring run in through the garage (the long way round) to keep the wiring in the house to an absolute minimum. The chaps didnt hesitate and did a really good job.
> 
> Connection wise I found it really fast and cant remember when last I had a connection issue, if ever. We are being upgraded to 10MB for free soon as well 8)


And another.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

My postcode is not reached by cable, so I have to rely on BT lines anyway.
From your advice, I'll just stick with them. Strange that you have a download limit... anybody had problems with the mid-level package?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Filippo,

I've just changed from Orange to Sky broadband which is saving me Â£13 a month plus I get an 8Mbps service with a 40Gb download limit. This is the Â£5 package but you do need Sky TV as well.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Hallo neighbour :!:

Have you ever reached your download limit before?
I have looked at Sky, but apparently you do need your BT line to start with. Then I'm tempted to just keep it simple and stick to BT. Only one doubt - do you need Sky to see TopGear or freebox will be enough?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

nippo_ said:


> Hallo neighbour :!:
> 
> Have you ever reached your download limit before?
> I have looked at Sky, but apparently you do need your BT line to start with. Then I'm tempted to just keep it simple and stick to BT. Only one doubt - do you need Sky to see TopGear or freebox will be enough?


Buona sera!

No I've never even approached the 40Gb download limit but then again I don't particularly do a lot of downloading - in fact I never exceeded my 2Gb limit with Orange!

You are correct that you need a BT line for Sky. As for Top Gear, there are repeats on several channels - mainly on the "Dave" channel, which you can get on Freeview (Channel 19). There's a bit more choice of channels on Sky though.

Cheers.

Moley


----------

